# Wing Dams are hard on boats lower units.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Wing Dam Danger: Learn how to read water. 
Sometimes the surface changes are easy to see and other times less so.
If in doubt slow down and use your depth finder until you are familiar with the area. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnZUSp2NKnA


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I'm glad to see this one.*

In my area it is entirely possible to hit rocks more than 5 miles offshore. You can really get into trouble when there is no current. Fog and no current is especially bad.


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

I wasn't aware of any that far off shore. I know out of Sebastian Florida there are spires out to a mile that can be dangerous.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

St. Marks and East - be careful of the "Rock Garden" and beyond inshore, and as far out as the deeper water (~8ft) markers a couple or so miles from shore. Did just over $3K damage and had to replace the lower unit last year, and that was at idle speed. There are some really mean and tough rocks and oyster bars in the entire area! Glad I had good insurance. :thumbsup: 
Also make sure you put an anchor out when you're scalloping when you're the first to get wet, as the rest of them thing their just along for the ride most of the time...ask me how i know


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Ha! How well I know. One of the first things to do is give instruction on running the boat should that be needed. We kept one person on board at all times.:thumbup:


----------

